# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Porositësi i tablosë Origjina e Botës të Courbet është një shqiptar

## Albo

*Porositësi i tablosë Origjina e Botës të Courbet është një shqiptar * 

Luan Rama


Në kornizën e asaj tabloje, një perde veluri hapej ngadalë duke zbuluar seksin e një femre. Personazhet që ndodheshin në atë sallon duke shqyer sytë, papritur lëshonin pasthirrma. Kurrë në jetën e tyre nuk kishin parë një tablo të tillë. Ishte një kryevepërKjo ndodhte në Paris, në vitin 1867, në sallonin e ambasadorit otoman, i cili ishte një pinjoll i familjes shqiptare të Mehmet Aliut të Egjiptit. Origjina e botësKjo tablo e famshme e pikturës erotike botërore dhe një nga emblemat më të njohura të saj, gjendet sot në Musée dOrsay, në Paris. Me historinë e kësaj tabloje lidhen emra të shumtë të botës artistike parisiane të asaj kohe, që nga autori i saj Gustave Courbet (Kurbe), duke vazhduar me Saint-Beuve, Theophil Gautier, Flaubert, vëllezërit Goncourt e mbi të gjitha pronari i saj i parë, Halil Beu (Khalil Bey, apo siç quhej ndryshe dhe Khalil Sherif Pasha). Shpeshherë piktori Courbet e kishte pyetur veten se përse ai ambasador simpatik preferonte aq shumë nudot dhe për më tepër i kishte kërkuar ti pikturonte diçka që askush nuk kishte guxuar ta pikturonte deri në atë kohë: seksin e femrës. Një ndërmarrje e çuditshme, e çmendur, madje e rrezikshme. Edhe pse Parisi ishte mbushur me maison close apo ndryshe shtëpitë publike, censura nuk mund ta pranonte ekspozimin në publik të një tabloje të tillë. Ishte viti 1866 dhe figura e asaj gruaje të shtrirë u krijua e gjymtuar, në një kuadër jo fort të madh, pothuaj me përmasa natyrore: 46cmX55 cm dhe ku imazhi pritej sipër gjunjëve dhe fill mbi gjoks. Kurrë ndonjë piktor i periudhave dhe epokave të mëparshme nuk kishte guxuar ta paraqiste këtë imazh flagrant. As afresket e Antikitetit në Pompei (në lupanarët e ngushtë rrethuar me afreske dhe skena seksi), as duart e një Botiçeli, Ticiani, Memling, Raffaelo Ndoshta Courbet ishte i sigurt për fatin e hidhur të tablosë së tij, duke menduar se ajo do të zhdukej shumë shpejt. Ishte si një vdekje e paralajmëruar. Cili vallë do të ishte inkuizitori i saj? Në çturmë drush do të digjej?



*Kush ishte Halil Beu*

Halil Bey (1831-1879) ishte një pinjoll me origjinë shqiptare. Siç shkruan një studiues francez, ai ishte biri i një luftëtari shqiptar që kishte ndjekur pas Mehmet Aliun kur ai kishte zbarkuar në Egjipt me treqind kalorësit e tij. Studiuesi tjetër, Michel Haddad thotë se ai ishte i familjes së Mehmet Aliut dhe se kishte lindur në Assiut të Egjiptit më 1831. Që i vogël, në moshën 6-vjeçare ai ishte dërguar në Paris, ku zakonisht dërgonin për tu shkolluar fëmijët e tyre familjet e dinastisë së Mehmet Aliut (si dhe një nga djemtë apo nipat e vezirit). Pas studimeve në një kolegj ushtarak, Collège Militaire Egyptien, dhe më pas në rini të tij ai erdhi përsëri në Paris si student i universitetit francez e më pas si Komisar i pavijonit otoman në Ekspozitën Universale të Parisit. Më vonë ai do të hyjë në diplomaci, duke u angazhuar nga Porta e Lartë e Stambollit. Ambicioz, njeri i librave dhe i kulturës, shpejt do të emërohej ministër fuqiplotë i perandorisë otomane në Athinë e më pas si ambasador në oborrin e carit të Rusisë, në Saint Petersburg. Pikërisht nga Rusia ai do të vinte ambasador në Paris, një post aq i preferuar nga ai. Me ardhjen në Paris, një tjetër jetë do të fillonte për të. Ai u vendos në hotel Brancas,  ku instaloi dhe rezidencën e tij me një bibliotekë të madhe dhe një sallë bilardoje, fare pranë ambasadës otomane. Por ajo që do ta bënte të famshëm atë do të ishte koleksioni i tij i pikturës. Halil Beu e adhuronte pikturën. Muret e salloneve të rezidencës së tij filluan të mbuloheshin me tablo të mrekullueshme si nga Ingres, Delacroix, Corot Mbi të gjitha binin në sy nudot ku shkëlqente në veçanti Banjo turke e Ingres apo Vajza me papagall, që do tia blinte më vonë Courbet-s. E dashura e tij e re, Jeanne Tourbey, ishte aktore por dhe një femër mjaft joshëse e libertine për kohën, për të cilën do të përgjërohej dhe Flaubert, siç dëshmojnë dhe letrat e tij të dashurisë. Por Halil Beu e kishte kult të bukurën, femrën, nudon. Cora Pearl, një nga të dashurat e mëvonshme të tij, shkruante se Halil Beu ishte nga më të jashtëzakonshmit dhe madhështor në gjithë qenien e tij. Ai të donte si një artist dhe të trajtonte si një xhentëlmen i madh. Në gjithçka ai kishte kultin e së bukurës». Në rrethet artistike parisiane e dinin se në darkat që shtronte Halil Beu, do të gjenin gjithnjë vajza të bukura, madje nga më të bukurat e Parisit. Bukuria mbi të gjitha- ishte deviza e këtij njeriu që skishte asgjë prej beu, veç origjinës së tij.

*Takimi i beut shqiptar me Coubert*

Një ditë, Halil Bey pa te disa miq të tij një tablo të Courbet, një nudo, dhe menjëherë u interesua të blinte diçka nga ky mjeshtër i madh. Ishte shkrimtari dhe akademiku francez, miku i tij Saint-Beuve që do ta njihte me piktorin Courbet. Ai shkoi menjëherë në studion e piktorit për të blerë një tablo të ngjashme. Në studion parisiane të piktorit, në Rue Hautfeuille, Halil Beu u mahnit nga një tablo që ishte para tij. Ishte Psyché et Venus apo siç do të quhej nga kritikët Vajzat që flenë (Les dromeuses). Ishin dy vajza të shtrira në shtrat, të lëshuara në një gjumë si pas një akti seksual. Në të vërtetë ishte një tablo lesbikesh por me një bukuri mahnitëse. Ai kërkoi ta blejë menjëherë, por fatkeqësisht ajo tablo ishte blerë po atë mëngjes nga dikush tjetër. Megjithë këmbënguljen e Halil Bey-it dhe një pagesë më e madhe, Courbet nuk mund ta kthente fjalën e dhënë. Atëherë bleu një tablo tjetër, por sidoqoftë ai do të rikthehej përsëri në studion e mikut të tij të ri për të bërë një porosi tjetër, kësaj radhe diçka që piktorin e kishte befasuar. Ndoshta ambasadori otoman i kërkoi një tablo me seksin e femrës, apo ndoshta papritmas Courbet ia nxori atë nga radha e tablove të sapombaruara. Ndoshta, sidoqoftë, ambasadori i kërkonte diçka të veçantë, tepër intime, seksin e femrës. Atij nuk i interesonte portreti apo dekori përreth. Duhej vetëm seksi. Përse vallë, mos donte të fiksonte objektin që ishte bërë burim i sëmundjes së tij, apo pse ndryshe nga të tjerët sensibiliteti i tij ishte më i madh pikërisht ndaj saj. Për më tepër, Halil Beu angazhohej të jepte 20 mijë franga, një shumë e jashtëzakonshme për atë kohë.

*Tabloja që Beu ua tregonte vetëm të ftuarve të veçantë*

Irlandezja Joanna Hifferman do të bëhej modelja e Courbet dhe dashnorja e tij, siç ndodhte në të gjitha rastet midis modeleve dhe piktorëve. Do të ishte ajo që do ti pozonte dhe për tablonë e habitshme Origjina e Botës. Por sigurisht, tabloja nuk do të kishte titull të veçantë. Madje Courbet nuk do ta nënshkruante, pasi ajo nuk do të ekspozohej në asnjë sallon arti. Vendi i saj do të ishte një vend intim dhe Halil Bey zgjodhi banjën e tij, një banjo e madhe me një vaskë prej mermeri në ngjyrë rozë. Apartamentet e Halil Beut ishin sallone gazmore dhe gjithnjë plot njerëz. Por sigurisht, tregimi i tablosë rezervohej për njerëz të veçantë dhe të afërt. Në mbrëmje, pas buke, pasi të ftuarit kishin marrë nga një alkool digjestiv, zhvillohej ceremoniali i famshëm i zbulimit të magjisë. Nga banja sillej kavaleti i madh me tablonë e mbuluar nga një perde veluri. Maxime Du Camp, fotograf dhe shkrimtar, botuesi i Madame Bavary të Flaubert, pasi e kishte parë një mbrëmje tablonë, kishte shkruar në kujtimet e tij: Tabloja ishte fshehur nën një pëlhurë jeshile dhe kur e hapje atë shtangeshe i habitur pas një pikture me përmasa natyrore ku dukej trupi i një gruaje pikturuar në një mënyrë të mrekullueshme, prekëse, konvulsive, con amore siç thonë italianët, duke thënë kështu fjalën e fundit të realizmit. Një ceremoniali të tillë i referohet dhe intelektuali Leger, i cili kujton një bisedë të gjeneralit Gambetta, që në një darkë tek Halil Beu, bashkë me Courbet, kishte parë tablonë e famshme. Një mbrëmje, në shtëpinë e Halil Beut të gjithë panë tablonë e tij duke thënë fjalët më entuziaste e të ngrohta. Në fund pas gjithë atyre habive, Courbet u kthye nga ata duke u thënë: «Dijeni se Ticiani, Veronese, Raffaelo dhe unë, kurrë nuk kemi pikturuar tablo më të bukur sesa kjo» Rreth kësaj tabloje pëshpëritej kudo në rrethet artistike parisiane. Edhe Theophil Gautier, që ishte një njohës i mirë i Egjiptit dhe i Turqisë (shpesh e quanin Turku), e kishte parë atë tablo tek ambasadori otoman dhe i kishte kushtuar një poezi.

*Enigma e shitjes së tablosë*

Por rituali i zbulimit të asaj tabloje, pas disa vitesh nuk do të zhvillohej më. Halil Beu ishte thirrur në Stamboll në përfundim të misionit të tij diplomatik. Por që të kthehej, së pari atij i duhej të shiste gjithë koleksionin e tij. Si mund të kthehej me Origjinën e Botës apo Vajzat që flenë? Ku ti çonte gjithë nudot që kishte mbledhur në sallonet e tij? Për më tepër, nga njeriu i pasur që kishte zbarkuar në Paris me 15 milionë franga, ai tashmë kishte shumë borxhe dhe duhej ti shlyente sa më parë. Shitja e koleksionit të Courbet u bë me një njoftim të posaçëm, ku katalogu rreth pikturave u hartua me një parathënie të Theophil Gautier. Por në shitjen e këtij koleksioni nuk figuronin Origjina e Botës dhe Vajzat që flenë. Enigmë do të mbetej sigurisht Origjina e Botës. Çfarë u bë me të? Halil Beu u kthye pa të në Stamboll. Për tablonë Origjina e Botës do të flitej më vonë, dhe pikërisht kur Halil Beu do të rikthehej përsëri si ambasador në Paris. Por ai tashmë ishte një njeri i sëmurë dhe i thyer. Vëllezërit Goncourt e pikasin tablonë tek galeristi parisian La Narde, apo më tepër një tregtar antikuarësh ekzotikë nga Orienti i Largët. Ky do të ishte dhe njoftimi i fundit për të. Po më vonë? Në fillim të shekullit, ishte pronë e baronit hungarez Ferenc Hatvany, i cili një ditë, në vitin 1910, në galerinë Bernheim Jeanne gjeti Origjinën e Botës. Në vitin 1944, në vilën e baronit Hatvany u vendos një komandaturë gjermane. Baroni me origjinë çifute ishte fshehur dhe askush nuk mori vesh se çfarë ndodhi më pas me tablonë e Courbet. Një gjë është e sigurt: tabloja bashkë me një sërë pikturash të tjera, pas rënies së Budapestit ishte marrë nga Armata e Kuqe sovjetike dhe ishte dërguar në Rusi. Ferenc Hatvany filloi të kërkonte koleksionin e tij dhe më së fundi ra në gjurmë të tyre. Pas luftës, Ferenc Hatvany erdhi të jetonte në Paris dhe ai e shiti atë tablo. Është pikërisht koha kur në vitin 1954, Origjina e Botës bie në duart e psikanalistit të njohur Jacques Lacan dhe gruas së tij, Sylvia Bataille, një aktore e njohur e asaj kohe. Shumë vite pasi Lacan vdiq, Sylvia Bataille premtoi tia dhuronte këtë tablo Musée dOrsay-it në vitin 1995. Ky rast do të nxiste shumë historianë të artit që ti riktheheshin historisë së krijimit të saj: dhe padyshim pikëtakimi i tyre i parë ishte me dy personazhet kyçe të kësaj tabloje: porositësin dhe krijuesin e tij, me autorin Gustave Courbet dhe adhuruesin e parë Halil Beu. Halil Beu vdiq në vitin 1897, kur sapo ishte kthyer nga Parisi në Stamboll, i sëmurë nga sifilizi; ndërsa miku i tij Courbet kishte vdekur dy vjet më parë.


MAPO

----------


## Ziti

Te gjithe hajdutet bejne pazar ne france.
Ky ka qene nje felliqsire arabo-shqiptare qe nuk kane as atdhe as zot.

----------


## benseven11

Halil Bej ka lindur ne Egjipt.nuk eshte shqiptar.
Pastaj ka shkuar dhe bere shkolle ne Paris,me vone ne Turqi.
Nje bam me para,i dha fati pasuri,shqiptar nuk eshte, eshte egjiptian

----------

